# Hoodies.



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you prefer Zipup hoodies, pullover hoodies, or just regular sweatshirts?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

pullover  You should make this a poll.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is this in reference to working around the goaties?
I like the zip up ones & the pullovers, but I always cut the ties off the hood they get chewed on.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats, I am on my phone. Not sure how from here..:/


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Is this in reference to working around the goaties?
> I like the zip up ones & the pullovers, but I always cut the ties off the hood they get chewed on.


Just in general. 
Mine chew on mine all the time and when they jump hooves get stuck in my pockets lol but either way I prefer zip up


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

I like zip ups best. I only have one pullover, and I'm not a fan. Too hot with it on, too cold with it off. On, but zipper open is just right.  Plus, my Dachshund likes sleeping in my jackets and the zippers let her poke her nose out


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

One of my goats does that when ltd really cold out. She's gonna be mad when she figures out she's growing to be too big to fit. Her name happens to be Daisy Mae


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Zip ups all the way and it must have front pockets. I hate pull overs. My favorite hoodie I have had for five years. Its a zip up with a flap with buttons to cover the zipper, two front pockets, a double collar and two breast pockets as well as draw stings that I keep tucked in so the goats don't eat them. I don't know what I am going to do when it gets ruined or I loose weight because I love it.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm a zip up type of person. I have a warm body, so with a pullover I always get too hot. My arms are always cold on me, so I wear a zip up and leave it open but it still it keeps my arms warm. Then if I do get too cold I can zip it up if need be.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

i love eather or 
i have 4h and ffa hoodies and school zip ups are my makor jackets 
it deoends of Whats clean :3


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I like both the pullover hoodie and the zipup hoodie but for some reason all the zipup hoodies I buy the arms shrink too short when I wash them so I default to the pullover hoodie for the over all winner! I like having a hood for when the wind is blowing or when I need to cover my ponytail to keep kids from eating my hair off! (last kidding season one chewed on my hair while it was up in a ponytail, it was up with a loop and then pulled back thru tail, so I had a huge short piece of hair after that!). I do though have to have pockets on either style no matter what. I think a hoodie without pockets is pointless.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I like the pullover hoodies. Not zipper to worry about breaking!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Zip-ups for sure. I always feel so claustrophobic in the pull-overs with hoods because theres all this hood around my neck and the neck lines are too tight and you cant be a happy medium of warm arms and cool front.

I also like just ordinary sweaters

eta: cardigans!!! huge thing for me because its often not really thjat cold during the day here so a nice light cardigan is my favourite thing


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I like zip ups. They seem to be more comfortable to me and easier to remove with our ever changing weather.


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I like hoodies if I'm siting down. They are super comfy and warm The zippers don't lay right when I sit. The fold up and stick out. But if I'm out and about I like the zippered ones. They are better for climate control, you can zip em half way or all the way down or up. With hoodies it's on or off, and it mess my hair up my poor bangs get frizzy I have one sweat shirt, but I'm not a big fan of no hood or pockets.


----------

